# Asahi Clone?



## haro (16/3/07)

Hey guys, I'm just wondering if anyone out there has an extract or partial mash recipe for and asahi clone???

The link below is for an all grain recipe so if anyone can have a go at converting it or giving me some tips on how to do the mash on the rice it would be much appreciated

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php...highlight=asahi


----------



## goatherder (16/3/07)

G'day haro

I'm sure there is a bunch of people reading your post and asking the same question I am - why would you want to copy asahi?

I'm not after an answer and I'm not putting shit on you mate, just letting you know that there probably aren't a lot of people here looking to do an asahi clone.

Anyway, that recipe you linked is probably on the money to clone the style. You will have a problem replicating that in extract or partial though.

The rice in the recipe has no capacity to convert starches into sugars during the mashing process. That's why rice lagers are made with a portion of malted barley as the barley can supply the enzymes required to do the conversion.

If you wanted to do this as a partial you would actually have to mash some rice with some crushed malted barley at around 65 deg C for 1 hour. You could combine the results of this with some very malt extract to provide the remainder of your fermentables.

So I reckon unless you are prepared to do a proper mini-mash, your best kit option for a very light beer style will be the Coopers Mexican Cervaza kit, with dextrose for your sugar. Use a lager yeast or US-56, bearing in mind that you will need to keep your temperature nice and low to keep the beer clean. It won't quite be Asahi, but it will be an pale unoffensive refreshing fizzy lager.

cheers.


----------



## braufrau (16/3/07)

Here's a recipe from clone brews.

Makes 19l

230g light xtal malt

1.6kg extra light DME
570g rice syrup solids ... no idea what that might be
28g saaz (3.5%) 60min
7g saaz 15min
wyeast 2007 or 2035
whirlfloc tablet.

For a partial they suggest mashing 1kg of german pilsner malt
for 90min and reduce the DME to 0.8kg


----------



## haro (16/3/07)

goatherder said:


> G'day haro
> 
> G'day haro
> 
> ...



Thanks goatherder for the reply.. This is more of an experiment with my brewing, I'll definitely give the mini-mash a try but what should my mash schedule be since I'm using rice?


----------



## bconnery (16/3/07)

haro said:


> Thanks goatherder for the reply.. This is more of an experiment with my brewing, I'll definitely give the mini-mash a try but what should my mash schedule be since I'm using rice?



I've done this before in attempt to make an asian style beer for a present. 

I searched around for budweiser and american light lager recipes, as these also use rice. That was how I got my method. 

Boiled 500g rice for 30 mins. 

Minimash with an amount of pilsner malt, I can't remember if I found any guide on how much but if your setup can handle a minimash of at least 500g, pref. 1kg that would be good...
I mashed for 45 minutes at around 65. My temp. control isn't that great...

Then just mash as you would. 2.5-3L water per kilo of grain. I can't comment on adjusting for rice...

You could also search this site for green tea rice lager. Asahi site might have details on hops etc but many Asian style beers are done with Saaz. 

I would think a very small amount of light crystal wouldn't hurt either...


----------



## neonmeate (16/3/07)

you can buy rice malt extract from health food shops which will do the trick - they will rip you off though.


----------



## haro (16/3/07)

bconnery said:


> I've done this before in attempt to make an asian style beer for a present.
> 
> I searched around for budweiser and american light lager recipes, as these also use rice. That was how I got my method.
> 
> ...



It really sounds like aussie brewers aren;t really interested in asian style beers... what im really wondering about is how the rice actually affects the style/taste of beer, it seems like the typical ozzie brewer hasn't really expriment with this. I'll definately search for rice malt extract the neonmeate suggested and see how it goes. If it turns out alright ill try the mini-mash method

cheers fro all the advise guys


----------



## craig maher (16/3/07)

haro said:


> It really sounds like aussie brewers aren;t really interested in asian style beers... what im really wondering about is how the rice actually affects the style/taste of beer, it seems like the typical ozzie brewer hasn't really expriment with this. I'll definately search for rice malt extract the neonmeate suggested and see how it goes. If it turns out alright ill try the mini-mash method
> 
> cheers fro all the advise guys



Haro

Its not that other brewers aren't interested in asian style beer - what the guys are saying is that you will have great difficulty trying to clone an Asahi if you are a K&K or extract brewer.

If you are prepared to mash then you might get close. :unsure: 

The best place to find rice malt is a health food store or your local home brew store but it might be called "japanese blonde malt"

Best of luck with clone.

Cheers,

Craig


----------

